# A dagger in the dark



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi guys.

After a few years of roleplaying outside of heresy, and taking part in a few rp's on here, i've decided i'm going to try my best at being a roleplay leader myself and run a roleplay for people who are interested.

Okay so here is the main plot:

On the galactic eastern fringe, the Ultramarines are pushing back against the Tau expanding into imperial space. The Lagan system has been invaded by Tau colonisation forces and the Ultramarines 3rd company have mobilised to re-take the system. 

Alongside the 3rd Company, Elements of the 10th company have joined the campaign to carry out recon, sabotage and all other sly underhanded tactics against the invading Tau forces in a attempt to slow down their advance. 

_The doors to the large complex that the Ultramarines call their base of operations opened. They had gained a foothold on the Lagan Systems main populated planet, Ma-Lagan, and were beginning to slow the Tau advances on the main population areas. 

3rd Company Captain Mikael Fabian was sitting at a large desk, his command squad flanking him. The light increased as the doors opened, and in came a figure in Carapace scout armour, who walked slowly towards the table where Captain Fabian sat.

The scouts bald head and white goatee beard stood out against the blue of his armour, his tactical scout helmet cradled in one arm, the stalker pattern bolter held at his side. The scout stopped, stood at attention and snapped a salute. 

'Scout Sergeant Telion, reporting sir!' Called the Scout. 

Fabian nodded. "Sergeant Telion it is a honour for such a revered member of the chapter to be joining our strike force. Your required to be leading a series of raids and missions behind enemy lines to help our main offensive. Destroy supply lines, and slow the advance of the Tau. I trust you and your squad are ready?"

"Primed and ready to go sir. Give me your orders and we'll carry them out to the word!" Replied the Veteran Sergeant. 

"Very well, be ready to drop in 12 hours." Said the Captain simply.

Sergeant Telion turned on his heels and moved out. Moving between buildings he saw a brace of thunder hawk gunships landing to the north. Out of which came a series of tactical squads and heavy wargear. This was going to be a big campaign. Telion enjoyed being a small part of a large equation, a unsung hero if you will.

Telion moved to a bunker where two tactical marines were standing guard. They saluted and the doors swung open. After moving through corridors he entered a large holding area where a group of 5 scouts were preparing for the fight.

"Men, we have our orders we move out in 12 hours!" _

Okay a very brief intro. We are a squad of ultramarine scouts that are going to carry out Covert operations to aid the 3rd Company retake the Lagan system. Anyone who is interested is to reply here with the following:

Scout Name
Scout Wargear (they will be preset choices)
Any other attributes you want to bring.

Please don't post stats, everyone is going to be basic scout statistics, it just keeps things simple. Here are the choices:

Sergeant Telion: Thats Me! 
Scout 1: Missile launcher (Brother Scout Crux; Deus Mortis)
Scout 2: Sniper rifle (Brother Scout Titus: Dark Angel)
Scout 3: Sniper rifle (Brother Scout Grey: Deathbringer)
Scout 4: Shotgun (Brother Scout Frantis: Android089)
Scout 5: Bolter w/ Scope (Brother Scout Desin: Pariha)

All of the scouts will have camo cloaks.

So basically, if your interested, tell me your scout name, which one you'd like to be, and post cool stuff about your character (all will be accepted but nothing over the top).

Standard style roleplaying, I will post about whats going on, any enemies we come across, and I will relay orders, which hopefully in peoples replies they will carry out, fire their guns etc etc, and I will post the outcomes. 

So if your interested, let me know


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Im well up for this.

I havent got time to post a full out fluff tonight but im in and hopefully calling dibs on a sniper rifle

Name: Alexon Grey
Scout 3
History : Is counted as one of the most promising young snipers of his generation. He is fairly solid with a blade yet he tends to panic in combat and make easy mistakes. With the rifle he makes no mistake however he is struggling with the transition from sniper to bolter as much of his talent lies in the dedication with which he has set up his scope and the time he has to aim the shot as a sniper. He has been on three missions before this and has been commended on his work in all three yet he has never really caught the eye of his superiors as he lacks any distinctive qualities. He is hardly a leader or a great thinker. He is a grunt that does what he is told and kills as he is instructed.
Appearance: Cropped brown hair and hazel eyes. He is well muscled yet it is lean muscle ands this lends him more agility and stability than strength.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Name: Titus 
Scout 2
Appearance: Medium hight for a newly inducted Astartes Titus has a golden mane that is usually tied into a topknot, he was born on Calth a mere eighteen years ago, having been inducted not to long ago. He has dull grey eyes though these are usually covered by a pair of yellow goggles, a single scar upon his cheek from a duelling injury is reddish in colour. 
Personality: Rather cheerful on times the only thing he looks out for is himself and his gear however.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Sounds cool. Killing Tau, what could be more fun?

Name: Ares Crux
Scout: 2
History: Has been frequently criticized for being "over zealous" with his missile launcher, often taking shot against his sergeants orders. However his aim is near flawless, and has only missed twice with it. The ensuing fiery explosion has often given his squad mates time to reposition themselves into more tactical positions. When asked if he wanted to change his missile launcher for a sniper rifle, he replied "No". When asked "Why?", he said "With a shot from a sniper, I can kill one enemy. With a shot from my missile launcher, I can kill dozens, cause chaos and disorder and disrupt the opportunities for the enemy to respond to our attacks. It's simple math!"

Hope this is good enough!


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Deus:

Change back, you can be the missile launcher scout 

Places are filling up quite nice. Just need two guys to be bolter scouts, then we can be good to go. Understandably they aren't as glamourous as the missile launcher or snipers, but i'm going to do my best to make it really interesting for everyone.


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

This looks fun

Name: Draval Frantis
Wargear: Combat Shotgun, Bolt pistol with x1.5 scope, and combat knife
Apperance: Draval always wears camo into battle. He can camoflauge into almost everything.
Bio: Draval was always a tough guy. He was huge as a teen and when he got the gene seed he got even bigger. He never made it to the sniper or missle launcher but he was happy when he got a shotgun. He now guards the snipers flanks and calls out shots.

Hope it good


----------



## pariha (Dec 1, 2009)

name:cypher desin
wargear:boltgun with scope
apperence:large for a scout, but quick on his feet 
bio:born in a hive city in the galactic east he was always quick and good at climbing.When he was selected for training the strenth implants made him twice as fast and made his climbing ability sore, after training he was put in the 10th scout division were he flurished in multiple battles and conflicts.His weapon of choice is a bolter modified with a snipers scope.


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

And we are full!

I will obviously allow for some people to drop out, so I'll be taking 'alternate' spots just in case someone can't continue, so we can keep ranks full.

Okay i'll let DB get back to uni and let him fill out a quick bio, and then we'll get going on with the roleplay. Expect the first parts of the mission early this coming week. 

My general idea is that even though it'll under my instruction, at times the rp will branch out a little and will allow more input into the rp for individuals to really let them work their characters, let them grow and generally really enjoy writing.

Oh, and i'll be painting up this squad for my own painting :grin:, so anything you guys wanna tell me about their appearance etc, get it down on the bio so we can get some really cool variations and some interesting looking scouts. 

Thanks guys, and I hope I can be a good GM and make it fun for you all


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

If anyone drops out I'll gladly take their, place, gutted I didn't get here sooner!


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

yeah i would join too, so if anyone drops out after Ultra111 then PM me.


----------



## CerberusDWR (Jun 12, 2009)

I'm interested, let me know if any slots become available.


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Such a great response thank you everyone.

The rp has now started, but in the near future, depending on how well it goes I might add a second squad, i'll let you extra guys know.

Thanks again, I hope you all keep a eye on the rp anyway


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Will do, hope to take part very soon


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

Count me in as well, in case the extra squad starts I would gladly join!


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Im in to if theirs a second squad


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks to Kobrakai for letting me fill the space 

*Name* - Gabriel Adeon

*Appearence* - One of the largest scouts of the 10th company, he is very strong as far as scouts go. He has a patrician face, with grey-brown hair shaved close to his scalp. His eyes are a predator grey.

*Personality* - His powerful body makes him an adept scout for close combat, but as a resolute warrior of the Ultramarines, will always obey orders, no matter his level of bloodlust. He is stern, and will always put his brothers before himself. He is not afraid to undertake suicidal missions, as if he dies in service to the Emperor, it is a life fulfilled. He looks up to Sergeant Telion like no other, and would follow him into the jaws of death without question.

*History* - An initiate who is well into his training. His large bulk has made him a warrior adept at close-combat, and is barely ever bested by his fellow brothers. This has given him notice to the Chapters Assault marines after his training. He bears a purple scar crisscrossing his chest were he was betrayed by a fellow scout, resulting in the rest of his squads demise. He is also skilled with a bolter, and will always try for the cleanest, most efficient kill he can. He has undertaken many reconaisance missions and scouting duties, as well as assassination missions.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Let me know if there is a second squad, I want In.


----------

